#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  AISC - Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition

## Azad

*Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition*


Author(s): AISC
Publisher: American Institute Of Steel Construction, Aisc
Date     : 2006
Pages    : 2190
ISBN-10  : 156424055X



*Links :*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AISC - Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Azad

You are good man!!! I've been looking for this book.

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank you

----------


## nocion_2h

thanks!!!!!

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed

----------


## bataraguru

can someone post this in it.file?

----------


## pipe

thanks,

----------


## sysmax740

Dear all;

need some help if anyone do have "Building construction Cost Data" can you please upload it. send it to my email sysmax740@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## JOGAR

great !!!

thanks!

----------


## mkhurram79

million of thanks

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

essalamo ala man itabaa alhouda

please upload in 4shared.com

----------


## hamara_ramesh

thank u very much my friend for sharing this book to me

----------


## additional

thanks alot..  :Smile: 

See More: AISC - Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition

----------


## joannaking

Thank you for sharing =)

----------


## Manfenix

Thanks man. :-)

----------


## Sriram_be

Thank you Sir

----------


## kiemtruc10981

Thanks a lot

----------


## okoktest123

thank you very much

----------


## minnalmaruthu

where is the link?

----------


## Azad

The links are on the original post on the first page under the cover picture or are you saying they have expired ?

----------


## aadamx

thank you

----------


## yw2889

Great! thanks a lot.

----------


## perdhana

Hi, could you give another links ? it has been deleted

----------


## Franklin.Gallardo

Hola Carlos, intente descargar el archivo AISC-ASD, pero el limk ya no existe. Por favor si puedes envialo a mi correo: franklin.gallardo@ymail.com
Gracias

----------


## protossdenfer

Hi, can you upload the file again please,


The links are expiredSee More: AISC - Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition

----------


## srikanthkumar

does anybody have the AISC - Steel Construction Manual, 9th Edition and Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition. If you have please share with me, as I am not able to get the 9th edition anywhere.

Thanks in advance

----------


## selmagis

If you mean _9th Edition_ of _AISC ASD Manual_, than this path: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I found this one _Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition_: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

 :Peaceful:

----------


## susanshrestha

Please some one send me the AISC steel contruction manual 13th edition in susanbhj@gmail.com............since i couldn't download from the above link..

----------


## selmagis

Both links are alive. Go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and search what you need.

----------


## dicky_palar@yahoo.com

need help for AWS D1.6 2010.... Thank you

----------


## protossdenfer

Thank you!!

----------


## foxawan

Can't find the link! HELP

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post Selmagis!!
Keep up the good work!
THX!!!

----------


## suky

thanks a lot, my friend

----------


## mej

Here is the link to *AISC Steel Construction Manual 13th Ed*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


Here is another very useful companion book - *Design Examples* for AISC STee Construction Manual 13 th Ed

*http://71e318ae.tinylinks.co*

----------


## shinestar

Thanks for telling us the document as a basis when execute a activity.

----------


## dinaks

Can anybody share the 14th edition

See More: AISC - Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition

----------


## marwanab

I need 14th edition too. pls upload.

----------


## rich24smith

anyone else have the AISC manual (14th Edition) ?

----------


## redj

Does anyone have the AISC Steel Construction Manual LRFD 2nd edition in metric units? thanks in advance.

----------


## selmagis

Do you mean *Structural Steel Design - LRFD Approach 2nd Edition* in SI?

----------


## alexanderchacin

there you are **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## redj

I mean the *Manual of steel construction- LRFD Volume 1 2nd edition from AISC in SI units.* 
I was able to download a copy but it was in English units.
I need the one in SI.  thanks.

----------


## selmagis

Now it's clear what you need, and now maybe someone will help you.

----------


## juan_riveras

Thanks, I've been looking for this

----------


## antoniomtz

please share the 14th edition i really need it...
thanks
my mail is galeana_mayo@hotmail.com

----------


## engineer79

my scanned version is 380 mb... it'll be crazy to upload with my internet connection speed...

----------


## Han Ah kwang

American Institute of Steel Construction, "Steel Construction Manual (14 edition)"
2011 | 2192 pages | PDF | 47 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This Manual is the fourteenth major update of the AISC Steel Construction Manual, which was first published in 1927. Replacing the 13th Edition Manual, the 14th Edition Manual contains several updates and revisions, including the new HP18 and HP16 series, updated connection tables based on increased bolt shear strength values, revised single-plate and extended single-plate connection design procedures, enhanced prying action procedure, and a revised bracket plate design procedure.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: AISC - Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks

----------


## TAGRART

file no longer availaible

----------

